# Montana Elk/deer



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

my hunting partner won't be able to make it this year(harvest) and was wondering if anybody had a place for me to hunt. Have a non-res. general elk/deer combo license. I don't care if I get a monster but would like something nice. If anybody can lead me in a direction would be great. THANKS MIKE


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

go to the china wall in the Bob Marshall wilderness.


----------

